# Dry Ice and cooling your grow room...



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, has anyone on here ever tried a method similar to this?  Would it be a cheap way to do Co2 enrichment, as well as lower temps in the room?  Would there be moisture give off from this dry ice? How big of a chunk would you use etc...  Any answers or help with this would be appreciated.  my room is currently getting to 90+ degrees and dont want to kill the plants...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

Dry ice will lower your grow temps, but it evaps quickly, it would flood your grow room with CO2, far more than your plants could ever use, a simple intake would give plenty of CO2 in normal air.

Can you get a small air conditioner?


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

If i could find one that does not need an external thing for dripping.  Is there such a thing that would catch condensation in a bucket to dump?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 5, 2008)

These have internal collecting chambers, you simply empty it every day or so when full.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Portable-Air-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Remove the collecting tray and tip it down the sink, simple


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 5, 2008)

*Not sure about Dry Ice cooling your grow room BUT I do know that it does add much needed CO2.  The best way to use it would be to put a pound of it into a foam container (like a beer cooler) and put holes in it so that the CO2 leaks out slowly.  A pound of dry ice is equal to a pound of CO2 BUT its how slow the dry ice thaws that will give you the optimum amount of CO2 in the growing room.  Hope this helps.  The only reason I even know this is because I recently bought dry ice for halloween and I to wondered if it would benifit my babies so I did a little research. *


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Nov 5, 2008)

And how much is it for say a couple pounds of this and how long does it last? i would think that it would help keep grow room a few degrees cooler at least


----------



## Tater (Nov 5, 2008)

No it wouldn't.  It would sublimate so fast that you wouldn't be able to keep it in the room long enough to regulate temperatures.  There are two ways to cool your grow room.  Proper ventilation and air conditioning.  Thats it.


----------

